# Trivia 6/17



## luckytrim (Jun 17, 2019)

trivia 6/17
DID YOU KNOW ...
First Acapella song ever to reach number one on Billboard Hot  100 charts;
‘Don’t Worry, Be Happy’ .

1. Which of the twelve signs of the zodiac is not symbolized  by a living
being?
2. "Tickling the Ivories" is a slang term for playing the  piano; there's
another usage, mainly by Teens, for the term. Do you know what  that is ?
(Hint; an intimacy...)
3. The "Venus de Milo" is one of the most famous statues in  the world. How
did it get its name?
  a. - It was sculpted by Milo of Athens
  b. - From the ship Milo
  c. - From the antiquarian Jean Milo
  d. - It was found on the island of Milos
4. Name the Golf Course that's the home of the Masters  ...
5. What was the name for the unified armed forces of Germany  from 1935-1945?
6. Who or what is "Lapis Lazuli"?
7. Wordplay ;
Why don't people trust the sheet rock manufacturer?  Because  he always
______ !
8. La Palma (San Miguel de La Palma) is a volcanic island in  what island 
chain?
  a. – Indonesia
  b. – Hawaii
  c. – Canary Islands
  d. – Philippines 

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Stonehenge is older than the Pyramids.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Libra
2. French Kissing
3. - d
4.  Augusta National
5. Wehrmacht
6. a Gemstone
7. Gypsum
8. - c

TRUTH !!
Probably built around 3000 B.C., Stonehenge has stood on  England's Salisbury
Plain for more than 5,000 years and is older than the famous  Great Pyramids
of Egypt around 2560 B.C.


----------

